# Strange metallic smell?



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

The past 2 days I've had diarrhea that isn't that bad but I have noticed a strange metallic or almost chemical smell to it (I can really smell it on the toilet paper after wiping).I haven't been eating anything out of the ordinary the past few days. Is this anything to worry about


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Whe I am having a real bad bout . about the 4th or 5th time on the toliet.. this is real ignorant..but it smells like ammonia or clorox!!! Oh well, better than ####!!


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

I too have this as well as a metallic taste at times.


----------



## Aella (Apr 16, 2001)

At last!Someone else who's bathroom smells like a science laboratory..Odd,odd,odd.I don't know what causes it,maybe some sort of enzyme thing.Best wishes


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I think I've pinpointed the cause of the strange smell for me. I didn't realize it until Sunday but it turns out the potato chips I was eating contained Olestra (sp?) and in addition to the weird smell I also had really bad diarrhea after eating them.They really need to put it in big letters or something that the chips contain Olestra


----------

